# Lost fly box in Copano



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I lost my white MFC fly box today in either Copano, mission or port bay. It has a grey fly patch on the outside. If found please contact me at 830-857-0405. I will have a reward waiting for you!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

That sucks, sorry to hear it. Hope it finds its way home to you.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Bruce J said:


> That sucks, sorry to hear it. Hope it finds its way home to you.


Thank! No one has found it yet but hopefully someone does!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Did you tie the flies yourself? That always makes it worse. At least with store-bought, it's just money and you don't think about all that time you had devoted at the vise to make those precious little creations!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Bruce J said:


> Did you tie the flies yourself? That always makes it worse. At least with store-bought, it's just money and you don't think about all that time you had devoted at the vise to make those precious little creations!


I tied almost everything in it! There was probably close to 75 flies. Maybe more


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Well that just double sucks! I fish Rockport, but not those bays. If it happens to drift "around the corner" into Aransas/Estes, etc. I hope I find if for you.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Hard luck, Mason. I guess they best way to turn this positive is to view it as an opportunity to perfect a few of those patterns that you tied. I hope the fishing gods send some good karma your way to the tune of a hawg red or speck!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've already started on another box and it's coming along very nicely.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

On a bonefishing trip to the Bahamas many years ago, I discovered that I had somehow, incredibly, left my A#1 Starting Lineup flybox at home. How could I possibly have done that?!?

Fortunately I did bring my traveling fly tying kit, and the first day was pouring down rain anyway. I sat at the vise all day with a few Belikin beers and soon enough I had replenished enough flies to get me through the trip. It was actually a very nice way to spend the day, and I was proud of all the new little warriors I had crafted, all lined up and ready for action.

Then later that day I was unpacking a few remaining bits from my suitcase that I had already been through several times, and I found the flybox I thought I had left at home. It was sitting right there the whole time, but somehow in my panic I had overlooked it because I must have already convinced myself it was gone. Had to laugh at that one!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Bruce J said:


> On a bonefishing trip to the Bahamas many years ago, I discovered that I had somehow, incredibly, left my A#1 Starting Lineup flybox at home. How could I possibly have done that?!?
> 
> Fortunately I did bring my traveling fly tying kit, and the first day was pouring down rain anyway. I sat at the vise all day with a few Belikin beers and soon enough I had replenished enough flies to get me through the trip. It was actually a very nice way to spend the day, and I was proud of all the new little warriors I had crafted, all lined up and ready for action.
> 
> Then later that day I was unpacking a few remaining bits from my suitcase that I had already been through several times, and I found the flybox I thought I had left at home. It was sitting right there the whole time, but somehow in my panic I had overlooked it because I must have already convinced myself it was gone. Had to laugh at that one!


That sounds exactly like the stuff that happens to me. BROTHER!:headknock


----------

